# Lost Rope in Screaming Quarter Mile



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

A throw rope was lost yesterday in the top section of screaming quarter mile on lower clear creek. It was lodged in the middle of the river last night but we couldn't get to it. I went up there this morning to try again and it was gone, so hopefully it won't be an issue.

Paddle Safely

Ben :roll:


----------

